# The Cotswolds Audaxes - now booking



## Philip Whiteman (24 Feb 2011)

Beacon Roads Cycling Club, proudly presents its 

*COTSWOLD AUDAXES*

*19th JUNE 2011*

This popular event has become a classic on the Audax calendar and is one of the most successful in the UK, attracting entrants from all over the country. Riders will have a testing day in the saddle that equals many sportive events. It is a great way of exploring the scenary of the Cotswolds by either at your riding at your leisure or as challenge ride. The upper speed limit is 30kph as per audax rules, but you will be lucky to exceed that rate on this course!

There are four rides available and slightly vary in routes to previous years - exact routes are subject to confirmation

*THE COTSWOLD EXPEDITION*. 210km. South Birmingham - Broadway - Burford, Shutford - South Birmingham 

*THE COTSWOLD JOURNEY*. 160km. South Birmingham - Broadway - Shutford - South Birmingham 

*THE COTSWOLD OUTING*. 110km. Clockwise and Anti-clockwise. South Birmingham - Welford - Wellesbourne - South Birmingham.

Four hundred riders enjoy the warm welcome and camaraderie of this well-established annual promotion, which now features: 

- A great HQ near the M42, with ample parking, 
- Changing facilities, showers and catering 
- Choice of three distances: 108, 150 and 202 km (67.5, 94 and 126 miles) 
- Country lanes almost all the way 
- Great scenery, with leafy byways and limestone villages 
- Controls at cycle-friendly cafes and pubs 
- Free refreshments at the start and finish 
- Souvenir water bottle for every finisher

For details on the events and to enter online

http://www.beaconrcc...wold/index.html 








*Miss this event at your peril* 

*The Beacon* 

*'A Local Club Delivering Extraordinary Events'*


----------

